# Restorations



## Alex (25/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex (29/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## alex1501 (30/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (30/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex (2/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex (5/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/20)

This guy is just awesome and the reason I went and bought a polishing wheel!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER (22/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> This guy is just awesome and the reason I went and bought a polishing wheel!



Brilliant he made it brand new.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (22/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/20)

I love this guys work! I have to watch one or two of his video's everyday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (5/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Alex (24/11/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/20)

Making of a skeleton knife

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501 (13/12/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (13/12/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal (13/12/20)

Don't hold your for breath for a quick turnaround as this might take some time, a 1978 Yamaha SR500 I am going to rebuild.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

